# My first go with ONR



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Thought I'd give it a go - I'm not that into the eco side of it (sorry) but the quickness appealed to me.

Tried it on my wifes silver 120d - fairly dirty, was washed a couple of weeks ago.

No pre-soak, used one bucket.

Started off, wasn't that keen, it just felt odd. Soon got into it though.

Overall............I think its superb stuff.

Main thoughts;
- surprisingly powerful cleaning power
- lack of "drips" after washing
- cut the cleaning process time in half
- very shiny and smear free finish

My only issues are these;
- not sure what to do with the wheels - I think I'll still need a watering can to rinse them - any tips?
- perhaps its because I used one bucket, but halfway round the water was black, and the water left behind on the car from the sponge each time was mucky, leaving the drying towel dirty by the end
- It took me about an hour to wash the car, not sure I'll ever achieve the 20 mins some people quote on here!

I think I'll do a couple of old-style washes each year but replace the routine wash with ONR, I'm converted.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I pre-soaked and used two bucket, makes life even easier.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Second bucket has plain water as usual? Or a second ONR bucket?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I did exactly the same as MOB the weekend and share very similar views. 
It's a mini so only took about 30mins. Only other difference for me was that my drying towel didn't end up dirty at all. 
Overall, I was amazed at how well it came up. I just need a way to do the wheel inners - brush and rinse via watering can might be the way forward.

Now I'm fortunate to have a GF that appreciates detailing and the effort involved but she wouldn't bother getting the gear out normally to just do her mini. However, I show her the ONR way and she thinks it fantastic because she can do her own car when she has a spare hour on a Sat or when I'm out! 

Winner all round :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pre soak with a stronger ONR solution, and a garden sprayer...

2 buckets - one with just water

Leave wheels until last - clean as normal with ONR

Job done in 30 minutes... as it took me today! 

Any longer, you are just lazy  Get your back into and get the heart going!!!! 

:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Plain water and it was filthy by the end. The ONR bucket wasn't clear but near enough.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool thanks


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The secret is the vehicle isn`t so dirty to begin with, because using ONR its so quick and easy you wash the vehicle more often .


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> The secret is the vehicle isn`t so dirty to begin with, because using ONR its so quick and easy you wash the vehicle more often .


Life will be so much easier fo em e when the clocks go forward and the light nights begin. :buffer:


----------



## donnie darko (May 15, 2009)

i used this today with cold water because didn't have access to warm, it still cleaned well, but leaves bits of tar etc, i know i should clay them bits off. i tried 3/4 of an ounce in my 5 litre bucket, but i found it better with the full ounce  i don't think it has any protection in it does it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Pre soak with a stronger ONR solution, and a garden sprayer...
> 
> 2 buckets - one with just water
> 
> ...


Do you pre-soak the entire car? or for example a couple panels ahead of what you are doing?

Also sometimes the vehicle can be reasonably clean but arches and wheels dirty. How are people addressing this please?

I may have a couple of cars to clean using ONR and would like to have the full arsenal with me at the time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

i think its only good if the vehicle has been prepared properly before hand

ie de-tarred, clayed etc


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

DaKine said:


> Also sometimes the vehicle can be reasonably clean but arches and wheels dirty. How are people addressing this please?


Theres nothing to stop you getting the thick of with a bucket of normal shampoo and finishing off with ONR (still saves getting the hose pipe out and water)


----------



## donnie darko (May 15, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Theres nothing to stop you getting the thick of with a bucket of normal shampoo and finishing off with ONR (still saves getting the hose pipe out and water)


you mean literally a bucket of water and shampoo? not rinsing the car first? that's the worst thign to do isn't it :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

donnie darko said:


> you mean literally a bucket of water and shampoo? not rinsing the car first? that's the worst thign to do isn't it :doublesho


Read again, this was in reference to the wheels and arches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

butterbean said:


> i think its only good if the vehicle has been prepared properly before hand
> 
> ie de-tarred, clayed etc


Apologies, but then you're missing the point of ONR.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I find ONR copes better with good condition cars.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

Ross said:


> Yes I find ONR copes better with good condition cars.


exactly

preparation before hand (claying, polishing etc)

it makes regular cleaning much more rewarding


----------



## donnie darko (May 15, 2009)

DaKine said:


> Read again, this was in reference to the wheels and arches.


oh yea, my most humble apologies :thumb:


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, second attempt today, this time with 2 buckets

Love it, especially the fact there's no drip drips 

No going back for me now


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

MOB said:


> Well, second attempt today, this time with 2 buckets
> 
> Love it, especially the fact there's no drip drips
> 
> No going back for me now


:thumb: The two bucket method really does improve the use of ONR.

I need to order more asap.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I used ONR for the first time last week and my thoughts :-

*My process*
Mixed the stated amount into Zymol Bucket
Got my Grout sponge and Drying towel at the ready
Genorous solution to water mix in a pump sprayer
Second rinse bucket

1/ Sprayed the pre-mixed solution onto the panel to be washed and overlapped on the adjoining panels. (Prevents the towel picking up grit/dirt from the other panel)

2/ Sponge into the Zymol Bucket and squeezed out the water leaving just a drip coming from the sponge

3/ Washed panel using light pressure

4/ Sponge into rinse bucket ensuring clean and then back into wash solution

5/ Dried with towel with no dirt transferring

Then moved around the car and i have to say it looked cleaner than it ever has from washing. I was totally shocked at the cleanliness (SP).

I was very apprehensive when i started and i'll admit i was uncomfortable with the whole process and cringed whilst doing it, but it was by far the best wash the car has ever had and looked amazing with no marring.
I machined the car to a defect free finish and checked afterwards and there was no swirls evident.

In my opinion, a superb product :thumb:


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

I too have taken the plunge...and am well on the way to being a convert 

I use 2 buckets, 1 wash 1 rinse. A B&Q grout sponge and a 5lt garden sprayer used 2 panels ahead. Then wipe round after with OID to gloss it up even more...thinking of dropping that stage though, as the second wash really didnt need any extra gloss 

Very happy with it, still got the snow foam out though, did the dustbin and the house doors  force of habit I guess...hehe


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

where do you buy this onr stuff


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

missed this ONR thread, good to see more people loving it!! cleans amazing and leaves a great shine :thumb:

regarding wheels and arches... you still need to clean them often with a PW ideally, once a month maybe? wheels should be protected and cleaned with either shampoo/citrus cleaner in a spray bottle with a watering can, or just with ONR at the end, depends what wheels you have. 

At the moment i use wheel cleaner 10:1 and a watering can as mine need taking off and protecting.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

liamsxa said:


> where do you buy this onr stuff


motorgeek and elitecarcare :thumb:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

i just use it as clay bar lube now, cant be arsed with that waterless wash crap


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Butterbean ... are you aware that No Rinse is a "waterless", that it is marketed that way becuase most knuckleheaded detailers want something that replicates a traditional wash.

Just wanted to share some facts to go with your misguided logic.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

big ben said:


> motorgeek and elitecarcare :thumb:


and detailed obsession, shinearama ( this day  ) 
la tienda del detalle ( car care europe, near MADRID ) 
and ebay from germany ( per gallons ; new V3 coming soon )


----------

